

OS X Yosemite public beta starts tomorrow - danielsamuels
http://www.macworld.com/article/2456968/apple-os-x-yosemite-public-beta-arrives-thursday.html

======
ahtomski
If anyone is interested in tracking adoption tomorrow, my employer released a
real-time counter showing adoption by % of web traffic (obviously a sample):
gosquared.com/yosemite.

~~~
dictum
It's interesting that ~15% of OS X users are on Snow Leopard (I have an old
iMac that doesn't support Mavericks running 10.6, but I mostly use it as a
local server)

How many of those users are still using Safari 5.1 (as opposed to
FF/Chrome/Opera)?

PS: It's even weirder that people are still using Lion when apparently any Mac
that runs Lion can run Mavericks (and 10.9 in my experience is much more
stable than 10.7).

~~~
tacoman
I'm one of those 15%. I have a first gen Intel MacMini that I bought in 2006.
I've since put in a 64-bit Core 2 Duo CPU, SSD and 4GB of RAM. It runs
everything perfectly, but 10.6.8 is the newest OS I can use. I'm pretty sure
it's not getting security updates so I'm considering replacing it only because
of that.

I think it can run 10.7 unofficially, but it requires a little bit of hacking.

------
jbrooksuk
This is great news and a good direction for Apple to be taking. I've been
using Yosemite since day one and apart from a few bugs, the majority of
features are working nicely.

I'll probably install the public beta version on my work environment, in case
there are any differences between the developer preview.

------
saadazzz
[https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/mac/releaseno...](https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/mac/releasenotes/General/rn-
osx-10.10/index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40014447-CH1-SW5)

Read this before you consider upgrading!

~~~
eddieroger
You may want to wait for the release notes from the public beta before
condemning them to not fixing anything in DP4. Odds are some if not many of
these things will be addressed before they let the public use them.

------
gtCameron
Anyone here using the developer beta? Is it stable enough to use day to day?

~~~
randall
GCC is essentially broken, rendering compilation of standard packages
impossible.

[https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=61407](https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=61407)

Our team was on Yosemite but we all had to move back to Mavericks to actually
do work.

~~~
nailer
brew (which I'd consider on OS X to be `standard packages`) generally uses
LLVM rather than GCC, and has been fine throughout 10.10

~~~
randall
Correct... but many ruby gems and node.js modules compile using gcc. (v8 being
the most annoying one for us)

~~~
anders
are you sure it's actually gcc and not clang, because "gcc" on OS X is clang

~~~
randall
It's doing gcc 4.2, and when you try to install / compile a higher version it
fails. Pretty sure.

------
0x0
Do they require signed kexts now? How does virtualbox, vmware, osxfuse work?

~~~
_frog
I'm not sure if there's been any changes regarding signing, but I can confirm
that VirtualBox has been working fine through Vagrant for me.

~~~
jgeorge
VMWare has an early access Fusion update that works, you can download it from
their support site. Works okay for me so far.

------
bendyorke
As a ruby dev, I haven't noticed any unsurmountable issues (with the exception
of mongodb, but I only use that when I'm using node). I documented all of the
snags I hit, in case anyone is interested, however by now it's all well
documented online.

[https://gist.github.com/bendyorke/fd5203aae3b833d4fa2e](https://gist.github.com/bendyorke/fd5203aae3b833d4fa2e)

------
glynjackson
I've been putting off testing the dev beta. Does anyone do Python development
on their Mac? Did you have any issues with Python or PIP?

~~~
erichurkman
About half of our team is on Yosemite with no issues so far with Python or
various Python packages.

------
Simucal
Is the iOS8 to OS X phone call handoff working yet? I tried an earlier beta
and it wasn't ready.

~~~
joelrunyon
iMessages still don't alway sync correctly for me. How are they going to
manage phone calls?

~~~
eddieroger
By treating them as they are - completely different things. The phone call
stuff just makes the Mac a Bluetooth headset and routes the audio accordingly.
After whatever wizardry they use to connect the phone to the computer is done,
it should be easy.

------
mark_l_watson
I have been using the developer beta since it was released. I like it. It
seems like my laptop battery lasts longer now so power management probably was
improved.

The best feature in my opinion is the spotlight improvements.

~~~
o0-0o
I am very interested in the spotlight improvements. As of now, 10.9.x, my
external HDDs are not indexed and unsearchable. :(

~~~
coldtea
Just go in the from the command line and delete the spotlight (V100 etc) files
in their root.

Or add them in the "privacy" section of Spotlight preferences, and then remove
them, to have the index rebuilt.

~~~
coldtea
Downvotes for an issue-fix suggestion? Really?

------
davidcollantes
Does anyone knows the source from this? I read the MacWorld text and could not
find it. Thanks!

------
jebus989
To those using it: How are apps running under XQuartz, especially w/ multi-
monitor?

------
cabbeer
Are there any improvements in flash performance for the retinaMBP?

